# Which coffee cream



## Hammertime (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi, just mastered my sage duo temp and I must say what a brilliant machine. Just love the end product. What coffee cream would you reccomend, I know its personal preference but just interested what's out there. Thanks.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hammertime said:


> Hi, just mastered my sage duo temp and I must say what a brilliant machine. Just love the end product. What coffee cream would you reccomend, I know its personal preference but just interested what's out there. Thanks.


 Glad you're enjoying the machine. I didn't even know there was a product called coffee cream? Is it perhaps called something else in the UK?


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

Sometimes I add a little Carnation sweetened condensed milk. Cream & sugar in a single shot! Tesco sells it in a squeeze bottle which is easier than a tin.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hammertime said:


> Hi, just mastered my sage duo temp and I must say what a brilliant machine. Just love the end product. What coffee cream would you reccomend, I know its personal preference but just interested what's out there. Thanks.


 Double cream.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MrSmartepants said:


> Sometimes I add a little Carnation sweetened condensed milk. Cream & sugar in a single shot! Tesco sells it in a squeeze bottle which is easier than a tin.


 Café Bombón? It's quite nice, as a pudding once in a while. 😊


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

I'll confess to liking cream in my coffee. Just a tiny bit (less than a teaspoon). Single or double (whatever is in the fridge). I used to use powdered coffee whitener but it's not the same. Unless it's steamed I think (cows) milk makes coffee taste like mud.

You may feel differently.


----------

